# PASSOVER



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi all,

I just wanted to wish everyone a happy and peaceful Passover.

May you all enjoy your family.
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Passover Everyone!

Anything special that someone is cooking for this special occasion?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I,m cooking 8 hour brisket,matzo balls,choarses,tzimmes,fresh veggies. I have to hide the Matzo for the kids to find.
Have a good one everyone
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We had a very nice Seder at my husband's aunt's house. VERY different from our Sephardic family Seder. I made some flourless cookies and petit fours. We wanted to do some interesting side dishes too, but I had a cake to do for a family baby shower too, which was earlier in the day. Busy day, but lots of fun.

Happy Passover!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Festival of Freedom! I hope you all had enjoyable sederim. My Passover looked like this: Seder I- I made 13# of brisket; others made the rest of the meal (unfortunately, boxed Manischewitz potato kugel  ), and my sister-in law brought some excellent French-style macaroons and baked goods from a Chicago suburb (I think it was Sunset Foods in Highland Park, for those of you in Chicagoland). Seder II (this evening)- Catered, and rather good. Actually, quite good. We're trying to get this fellow and his crew back for next year. We had a buffet of desserts brought by congregation members, and there was a flourless chocolate cake from Chocolatier to die for!! Thank God, none of the dreaded sponge cakes.... I made some mock oatmeal cookies (farfel, matzo meal, butter, eggs, sugar, cinnamon) which, thanks to my new Silpat, did not burn for once.

[ April 08, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Those cookies sound unusual. I love seders It's great to see how creative people can be.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Had a wonderful Seder as the guest of Cape Chef.Every dish was perfect and so traditional,he didn't miss a thing.Both he and his wife are to be congratulated for a Seder that will not be forgotten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Our pleasure


----------

